

Can Self-Compassion Overcome Procrastination? - oyvindeh
http://greatergood.berkeley.edu/article/item/can_self_compassion_overcome_procrastination

======
klancaster
Probably good advice, but the first thing that came to mind in reading the
article was
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DIETlxquzY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DIETlxquzY).

